
Tannins give Wine and Tea their pucker (2014) - bryanrasmussen
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/artful-amoeba/love-wine-and-tea-scientists-discover-plant-part-whence-their-pucker-springs/
======
pmdulaney
Tannins also interfere with B vitamin absorption. So if, after much tea
drinking, you notice some muscle twitches (esp in your face), take a B complex
vitamin.

